# Deleted



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow...a flashback I wasn't expecting. A great shop from the glory days:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a new one for me. Whenever we made a pilgrimage into downtown, it was Mundinger Music where the future Eaton Centre would be.

Edit: It was on the west side of Yonge, just a few stores north of Queen,...IIRC


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I think I remember a small shop on the West side of Yonge. Is that it?
Things are kind of foggy from that far back - it was the seventies after all....


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

If that's the place I'm thinking of, I played what still sticks in my mind as the best-sounding acoustic guitar I've ever played. It was a Martin 000-45, it was $4400 used, and I seriously considered selling my station wagon and taking the bus home with that guitar.

I'd love to play it again and see if my memory tells the truth. I'd like to compare it to my current main steel string and see how it stacks up.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Remember the Millwheel fondly.
Guy named Drago ran the floor and the group of six ( Larivee, Laskin, Manzser, Wren etc) acoustics permeated the air. 
They were gorgeous and Drago was a good salesman back when .
Good times.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, loved to go in though I was never in the market for a guitar in those price ranges. I once took an acoustic down off the wall, and staff politely pointed out it was a $5k guitar. Embarrassment sticks with me a very long time.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I remember Millwheel and being in there on many occasions.

I don't really recall what they had in stock but that was along time ago ...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I remember it well. How about Tirebiter Sound on Church? Anyone remember that one?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Never heard of that place. Looks cool - weird name! 

Quite the store front with the huge mural and all. I wonder how long they lasted?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah it was pretty cool. Back in the psychedelic era. I think they closed in the mid 70’s.


----------



## joewaye (Sep 4, 2020)

Fond memories of the Millwheel ...best selection of guitar books and always an older collector guitar hanging in the window...bought a 1957 Gibson ES-140 that i still own ...dead mint condition


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I remember the Millwheel fondly. I played my first Larrivee there and thought I was in heaven. Could not even think about purchasing one at the time as I was a starving student. It did help launch my desire for great CanadIan acoustic guitars and have owned quite a few of them over the years. Right now I have a Larrivee L-09, a Ted Thompson, and a Halcyon so, in a way, all of their roots can be traced back to the Millwheel.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I left an autoharp there on consignment... after they went bankrupt, I couldn't get it back.


----------

